# is the PM message service working?



## whoopass (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi, is the message service working? I have sent 2 messages that are just sitting in the 'outbox' for over an hour.
Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes it's working they stay in the out box untill they have been read


----------



## whoopass (Oct 6, 2012)

oh, perfecto. thanks


----------

